# Looking for a house bunny boarding service in or around Essex



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

One of my kits new mummy rang to ask if i knew of any home boarders of which i dont but thought id ask here.

Dexter is 4 months old and is an adorable Frenchie and needs someone to keep an eye on him at easter  i cant offer an indoor home as my kids leave too much crap about and my cats would harras the poor sod lol

Anyone know of any goodens?


----------



## kellyrich (Jan 8, 2009)

Hi Frags this is who i use for Stan and i would reccommend her to anybody, she loves Stan so much and always does her best for him and i have no worries at all when i leave him with her!

BUNNYSGALORE - HOME BUNNYSGALORE


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

Thanks Kelly, does she keep them indoors?


----------



## kellyrich (Jan 8, 2009)

frags said:


> Thanks Kelly, does she keep them indoors?


Yes she indoor and outdoor boarding, but she is moving to Harlow in March (if all goes to plan) and so she said she needs to see how the house is before she sorts out her indoor boarding there but she is hoping to!

Ask the lady to email her (Claire) she is very nice and friendly and will try to help as much as she can!


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

Cheers hun, ive sent her the link x


----------



## VampiricLust (Mar 3, 2008)

Hi Frags, we do an indoor boarding service here. 
We have a 5ft indoor cage and a 4ft x 4ft pen both with freerange time.

We are hoping for this to soon be upgraded to two 5ft x 4ft pens that for an additional charge, will be able to be connected to make one large pen


----------

